# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Donne gerbille femelle qui ne s'entend plus avec ses surs

## denisetcandice

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* EDEN
*Type:* Gerbille
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 3 ans 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 69 - Rhône
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0635310258/0646890348
*E-mail :* denis.chef@outllok.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Bonjour,

Nous venons vers vous aujourd'hui afin de vous présenter Eden, jolie demoiselle toute noir de 8 mois.
celle ce ne s'entend malheureusement plus du tout avec ses surs...   

Nous avons retenter plusieurs cohabitation depuis plus d'un mois mais rien de fonctionne.
Nous sommes dans lincapacité de reprendre un terra ainsi q'une autre gerbille alors nous espérons trouver quelqu'un de 
confiance qui saura prendre soins d'elle et pourra prendre le temps d'essayer de lui trouver une nouvelle copine.

Autres photos et vidéos à la demande si vous le souhaitez (madame nétait pas trop d'humeur pour un shooting aujourd'hui).

Nous habitons à Villefranche sur Saône à 30 min de Lyon, nous pouvons nous déplacer bien sur.


Nhésitez pas a nous contacter pour toute autres infos


belle journée à vous

----------


## Ioko

Des nouvelles?

----------

